
Interactive editing of basic distance field operation - rinesh
http://stephaneginier.com/archive/editSDF/
======
power
For anyone wondering what distance fields are for, check out:
[http://iquilezles.org/www/articles/raymarchingdf/raymarching...](http://iquilezles.org/www/articles/raymarchingdf/raymarchingdf.htm)
The code to generate all those images comes to only 13k.

There's a simple tutorial for modelling with distance fields on the same site:
[http://iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfunctio...](http://iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfunctions.htm)

If you're into this kind of thing it's worth exploring that site.

------
iamwil
Did anything change that made this possible that it wasn't possible before?
Was it just that we have faster computers now? Or something else?

~~~
bhouston
Signed distance fields have been used in VFX since the mid-1990s. One of the
first paper formalizing its editing techniques was by Ken Museth in 2002:

[http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/frey/applications/Museth%20K...](http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/frey/applications/Museth%20K.,%20Level%20set%20surface%20editing%20operators.pdf)

My contribution to the field (in collaboration with Ken, the author of the
above) is making these scalar volumetric representations more scalable via
using a recursive hierarchical sparse representation:

[https://www.cs.ubc.ca/nest/imager/tr/2006/Batty_HRLE/](https://www.cs.ubc.ca/nest/imager/tr/2006/Batty_HRLE/)

Ken Museth is now the head of R&D at Dreamworks Animation and picked up a Sci
Tech Oscar two years for his level set work:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FwOc4OSOR0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FwOc4OSOR0)

------
zellyn
Pretty nice. Is there any way to see/edit the tree of previously "applied"
primitives?

~~~
zellyn
I really like the SDF visualization in this tutorial:
[https://youtu.be/s8nFqwOho-s?t=12m](https://youtu.be/s8nFqwOho-s?t=12m)

------
fla
Very nice ! I think it would be great to have the max iterations as an option
as well ;)

